# puppy and bitework



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

playing tug of war daily with 10 week old. He loves it. Sometimes in play or other times he whines / growls.

This initially seems like he's really getting into it, but I've heard that this is a nervous bite vs. calm bite.

Is this anything I should work on, build confidence with or just leave alone?

He doesn't whine all the time, and he always wins the tugging.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Lyka always growled when she was a pup, and my pup Yasko whined CONSTANTLY at that age, he was a little hectic. Just keep the bitework calm, don't act over excited yourself and leave it alone besides that.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

so I should tone down my excitement while tugging... good point. Strive for a calm grip, then


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is where you really need to be careful, the growling may be due to you too big of a presence body language wise. He wants to play and win, the growling maybe coming from an insecurity of his feeling he can't beat you. That would be your problem, that you created unnecessarily. I have seen my share of well intention handlers cause tons of conflict doing tug work too long and with way too much dominant posturing. 

Allow him to strike the tug or rag after several misses, causing a heightened prey frenzy, then allow him to grip it nice, pull tight and some give and take, then allow for him to re-grip better, hold for a second, lots of praise, turn your body sideways and then let him win it.

I will check if we have some videos around of playing this, If I don't Konnie might.

Bryan


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

excellent description Bryan. Thanks for that. Videos would be really excellent


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Avoid direct eye to eye contact from in front of him too. It's threatening. Falling down on the ground or sitting on the floor while playing also helps him feel like the BIG guy you want him to believe he is.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OR, you can find someone that actually knows what they are doing and watch them..........or do the fireworks thing again, that was brilliant.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto with Bryan!
It's pretty easy for an inexperienced person to create defence/stress on a pup during a game of tug without know it. That will destroy your dogs confidence in you.
Strong eye contact, growling back at the dog, playfully slapping the dogs sides, bending over the dog, making it to hard for the dog to win. Your body language gives the dog more info then you would ever imagine.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Jeff, they let you out! Good boy!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Ted White said:


> excellent description Bryan. Thanks for that. Videos would be really excellent


Here are 2 videos I have that come close to what Bryan is describing:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4-6qfrLCZo

http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t79/bosspups1/?action=view&current=100_1737.flv

I don't have any videos of the pups when they were only 10 weeks old. Maybe we'll have to get some more puppies so we can take more video, Bryan!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Those are great. I see in the first some of the decoy not squaring off with the pup. What I've been doing isn't too far off from that, fortunately. Thanks so much!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Lots of good info here. I always use care when doing puppy bite work. Slip and wins, avoiding eye contact, talking in low tones, and handler praise.


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Lots of good info here. I always use care when doing puppy bite work. Slip and wins, avoiding eye contact, talking in low tones, and handler praise.


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Hello Howard:

Right on, except the sounds. Keep it high tones, excited, pack play. Each pup is different, but once you have a pup that see's YOU, know's YOU as the play guy. Then you can get away with more rough play, a little eye contact, you can push the pup a bit more, when you show the dog that playing rough isn't necessarily loosing. I am teaching my pups confidence in the fight, right from the start, I see myself as an older pack mate. Showing them how to play rough and win. I have respect and they trust me. That is key. It is a thin line what I do sometimes

Bryan


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bryan sorry to see that you are too far away from Delaware. Sounds like we see it as we call it. LOL


----------

